

Ask HN: What is Quora doing right? - sendos

Quora seems to get talked about a lot, and seems to have many influential people as members.<p>What is it doing right? How did it get all those influential people to sign up to such a new website?<p>Bonus question: How are they planning on making money?
======
photon_off
They are providing something that people want: answers (not written in text
speak) to interesting questions. As to why they appear to be getting so much
traction to a problem already solved by several sites (Reddit, MetaFilter,
StackExchange, Googling), I'm not entirely certain. I suspect the answers
market is just _that large_ , and though I haven't followed them much, there
must be some key (or controversial) people involved helping them. Never
underestimate the buzz that human drama creates.

------
coryl
From the inside Quora doesn't look to be very big. Maybe its because I don't
have a network within Quora, but browsing topics is kind of difficult. There
doesn't seem to be much involvement outside of topics regarding Startups,
Business, Technology, etc.

------
jiganti
How has quora done so far? Would they consider themselves a huge success, mild
success, etc?

------
gojomo
Quora itself has a bunch to say on this:

<http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Quora-a-valuable-service>

<http://www.quora.com/Why-Users-Love-Quora>

[http://www.quora.com/How-did-Quora-manage-to-do-what-
Mahalo-...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-Quora-manage-to-do-what-Mahalo-and-
Yahoo-Answers-couldnt-which-is-getting-such-high-quality-questions-and-
answers-on-their-site)

[http://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-quality-of-discussion-on-
Quo...](http://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-quality-of-discussion-on-Quora-so-
high)

